# Post your favourite photos of your pets here! :D



## Meowy Catkin (14 October 2019)

Here's my boy.


----------



## scats (14 October 2019)

My cats, Oakley and TC (Oakley is the one who poses like a porn star!), my guinea pigs Keaton (Michael) and Murray (Bill) and my Robo hamsters B.B King and Buddy Guy.


----------



## danda (14 October 2019)

My three (perhaps as not sure pic will work)
Carlos - GR of 12 years
Google - FB OF 9 years
Clarisse - FB of 10 years


----------



## Barton Bounty (14 October 2019)

Faracat said:



			Here's my boy. 

Click to expand...

Omg he is the most handsome cat ðŸˆ


----------



## Barton Bounty (14 October 2019)

My two babies â™¥ï¸


----------



## scats (14 October 2019)

I forgot the dogs!
JD (the big girl), Bess (the black one) and Lily-Rose (the pup)


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (14 October 2019)

the best ever!


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 October 2019)




----------



## ycbm (14 October 2019)

AdorableAlice said:



View attachment 37562

Click to expand...


I swear that 'mddle toe' is raised ðŸ¤£


.


----------



## ycbm (14 October 2019)




----------



## ycbm (14 October 2019)

He's an easy keeper.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (14 October 2019)

ycbm said:



View attachment 37565

Click to expand...

Can you tickle/kiss her tummy safely or is it a deadly trap?


----------



## ycbm (14 October 2019)

Faracat said:



			Can you tickle/kiss her tummy safely or is it a deadly trap? 

Click to expand...


Her brother is deadly when he does that,  but she's sweet. She also stands on her back legs to beg you to rub her head. It's very cute. Imagine poo picking an arena with a cat following you around on its back legs ðŸ¤—


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 October 2019)

ycbm said:



			I swear that 'mddle toe' is raised ðŸ¤£


.
		
Click to expand...

He certainly has attitude !


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (14 October 2019)

Tilly, the mad one!ðŸ˜€


----------



## Rosemary28 (16 October 2019)

When you donâ€™t really want to go to work and the cat is rubbing it in...
This is Ida, the flat cat in my avatar pic!


----------



## Rosemary28 (16 October 2019)

Faracat said:



			Here's my boy. 

Click to expand...

He is such a photogenic cat!


----------



## Rosemary28 (16 October 2019)

Another flat Ida picture, she loves the bed. And her sister Lily doing what she does best - snoozing in any available space


----------



## Meowy Catkin (16 October 2019)

rosemary28 said:



			He is such a photogenic cat!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, he's an excellent subject.  I'm not the best photographer but the joy of digital means that I can delete the rubbish ones and keep the good ones.


----------



## FinnBobs (16 October 2019)

Two of my favourite pooch shots





And here is the whole gang


----------



## Amymay (16 October 2019)

My Doo


----------



## Rosemary28 (16 October 2019)

FinnBobs said:



			Two of my favourite pooch shots

View attachment 37605
View attachment 37606


And here is the whole gang 

View attachment 37607

Click to expand...

Your puss cat looks like one of mine! Complete with black "mask"!


----------



## FinnBobs (16 October 2019)

rosemary28 said:



			Your puss cat looks like one of mine! Complete with black "mask"!
		
Click to expand...

Aw that's lovely  Holly is a rescue, she's the first pet that I got together with my Husband and she's been with us the longest.  She has a patch across her shoulders in the shape of angel wings too which is fitting as she is pretty angelic.


----------



## ester (16 October 2019)

bit less fluff


----------



## Rumtytum (16 October 2019)

ester said:



			bit less fluff 





Click to expand...

These pics are great! Yours Ester would have my OH running for the hills ðŸ˜±. What sort of snake is it and whatâ€™s its name? Since we lost our beloved Pushka cat last year weâ€™ve been pet free, although we did have a big wolf spider running around but he died two nights ago â˜¹ï¸.


----------



## ester (16 October 2019)

He's a kenyan sand boa and I wish I was unmotivated by food as he is. He doesn't make many appearances unless I make him come out  so this was a very unusual pic as mostly you usually just see his head popping up (they are a nocturnal burrowing species. So sometimes it's like having a pet tank of aubiose. He's very little, only 18" ish long so more worm than snake.
He is officially called Jangles but mostly goes by snake.


----------



## Lindylouanne (16 October 2019)

Holly, 17 years old in a few weeks, creaking well but aren't we all. Bluebelle and Sparkle the sisters who share everything and finally Sebastian the fluffy blind one.


----------



## Ethan004 (17 October 2019)

I miss my dog


----------



## Clydiegirl (17 October 2019)

My hairy family â¤ï¸


----------



## Clydiegirl (18 October 2019)

I have to share this one I took last night. 3 year old Zemi loves being "mum", doesn't matter that it's not her kitten but one we've only had for about 3 weeks ðŸ˜»


----------



## oldie48 (18 October 2019)

Thanks for the initial post as I've spent a happy and actually rather tearful hour looking through pics of all our Border terriorists and Monty the cat. We now only have Stanley the BT, who is a complete delight but it's been lovely to relive the memories of the animals we now longer have with us. Jake and Barney always loved to come out in the lorry and would guard it all day against all comers!


----------



## Boulty (19 October 2019)

I give you the noble & refined Horatio (or not ðŸ˜‚)


----------



## Rumtytum (19 October 2019)

Boulty said:



			I give you the noble & refined Horatio (or not ðŸ˜‚)

View attachment 37760
View attachment 37761
View attachment 37762
View attachment 37763
View attachment 37764

Click to expand...

The last pic is def a yoga pose, just canâ€™t remember which one ...


----------



## Keith_Beef (19 October 2019)

Four pictures of Tabitha from late this afternoon. She was hoping to get the birds that were coming to the feeder.


----------



## ArklePig (22 October 2019)

My name sake; Arkle the guinea pig


----------



## EllenJay (22 October 2019)

My two girls doing synchronized sleeping


----------



## Cinnamontoast (26 October 2019)

Bear cub


----------



## Cinnamontoast (26 October 2019)

Puss cat


----------



## Cinnamontoast (26 October 2019)

Beau-pony picking his own blackberries the other week.


----------



## ycbm (26 October 2019)

First fire of the winter tonight. Won't focus for some reason.


----------



## ycbm (26 October 2019)

Clydiegirl said:



			I have to share this one I took last night. 3 year old Zemi loves being "mum", doesn't matter that it's not her kitten but one we've only had for about 3 weeks ðŸ˜»
	View attachment 37734

Click to expand...


That is so gorgeous!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (26 October 2019)

ycbm said:



			First fire of the winter tonight. Won't focus for some reason.
		
Click to expand...

Happy, happy cat.  They'll be expecting a fire every evening now.


----------



## Myloubylou (27 October 2019)

Loves to sit on desk while Iâ€™m working


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (27 October 2019)

My OH took this photo this morning. Having lost my other cat during the week to a car, Teddy has been extra cuddly.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (27 October 2019)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			My OH took this photo this morning. Having lost my other cat during the week to a car, Teddy has been extra cuddly. 

View attachment 37953

Click to expand...

That's a fantastic photo.

I'm so sorry about your other cat.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (27 October 2019)

Faracat said:



			That's a fantastic photo.

I'm so sorry about your other cat.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, this was actually moments after Iâ€™d woken up! He has no sense of personal space and a moment not spent following you around begging for cuddles is in his eyes a moment wated.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (27 October 2019)

Sleeping moggie


----------



## vmac66 (28 October 2019)

My two boys Finn and Ozzy. Both rescue dogs.


----------



## Pinkvboots (28 October 2019)

Winnie JRT 7 years old


----------



## Sussexbythesea (28 October 2019)

Pepper mummyâ€™s love bug and handsome prince.






Chilli who after being the most loving cat ever has practically moved in with an old lady nearby. 






Chance - my rescue and how much heâ€™s changed in a year.


----------



## TPO (28 October 2019)

I cant have a dog with working full time so this is a pic from one of my dog sitting stints for my olds.


----------



## Archangel (25 November 2019)

I'm about to update my feral cat post but here are a couple of photos of Fenella. 
A year ago she would wait across the lane until I had put her food down and gone away - we are not on stroking terms yet but she is quite happy to sit next to me. Sweet girl.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (25 November 2019)

She's so pretty!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (25 November 2019)

What a beautiful cat. ðŸ˜Š


----------

